# part number for 1994 sentra interior dimmer switch



## mpower22 (Mar 27, 2005)

Mine is toasted..I need to get a new one and the dealer is expensive and they would not give me thw part number....bastards...


Matt


----------



## ConKBot of Doom (Jul 24, 2006)

Toasted as in not working? or toasted as in being flaky? Mine doesnt work right either... I can keep it on full no problem, but if I try to put it in the middle, it flickers a ton as I adjust it. I think that the dash lights arent really even that bright so keeping them on full isnt a problem for me.


I can only find one for a altima on courtesy parts. But its called the "illumination control switch" in the FSM

If you dont mind them being on at full brightness all the time, connect the wires going to pins 4 and 5 together.








like so... What the dial does is put a variable resistor in series with the ground of the circuit, dimming the lights as you increase resistance. Shorting 4 and 5 eliminates the resistor, and keeps the lights on all the way.


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

My switch used to not work spuratically. the dash lights were completely out and i would have to flick the switch back and forth until the lights would turn on. It doesnt work at all anymore and the cheapest i could find was about $129 at the dealer.


----------



## mpower22 (Mar 27, 2005)

Tee-Jay said:


> My switch used to not work spuratically. the dash lights were completely out and i would have to flick the switch back and forth until the lights would turn on. It doesnt work at all anymore and the cheapest i could find was about $129 at the dealer.




129 for the dimmer switch? I think I was quoted like $75 but does anyone know the right part number?


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

Dude try taking off the fuse box cover panel located under that dimmer switch, reaching up inside and wiggling the connector a bit. For me thats a fix that lasts months at a time.

Not only that but it seems to just be some variable resistor so you could likely macgyver one up out of duct tape and a toaster...ummm no with a variable resistor from Radio Shack, eh!

D


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

yeah, i'm only 17 and my dad works at a mitsubishi dealer which is right next door to Reed Nissan. he got me hooked up and i only paid 47 bucks for it. i dont remember the part number but ill find out for ya.


----------



## dreww (Sep 28, 2006)

look on ebay, I had to get one and it was like $30 for a replacement.

it was used, but works better than nothing like my last one did.

my last one actually caused a short! so replacement wasnt really optional.


----------



## 2jzsxDave (Oct 15, 2006)

bro junk yard lol i'll sell u one for 45 bux if u want


----------

